# finally getting cold?



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

looks like we may finally get some ice making weather after this week. according to the forecast in minot, we won't be making it above freezing for the five days forecasted after friday...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Everyday looks like it's going to get better and better for making lov... I mean ice!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

it was 6 below on monday morning when i was on the road to Thief River Falls and it was 32 degrees today and the weather is diffferent everyday... but the thickest ice i have been on is 8 inches and went out fishin there on sun night and managed to catch 1 walleye and 2 crappies, i released all 3 and the walleye was 17 inches and crappies were 12 and 11 1/2 inches... hope you all have a great ice fishing season. good luck :beer:


----------

